# Nikon D70 question



## rlechols (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi all,

I've noticed several of you have the Nikon D70. What extra equipment to you use to get the up-close shots of mantids? Is it the macro lens or something else?

Thanks.


----------



## Rick (Jun 7, 2006)

Yes, macro setting.


----------



## Ian (Jun 9, 2006)

I have a Nikon coolpix...and its just the macro setting, not a separate lens. You will also find the photos will be that much sharper in good light levels.


----------



## rlechols (Jun 10, 2006)

My husband has a D70, but was trying to figure out which lens to buy to go with it, or if to try some rings. Extra lenses for it are expensive! My daughter has a Coolpix 5600, which is what I've been using for all the pics I've posted. It does a pretty good job! Maybe I should just stick with it and not worry about anything else for the D70.


----------



## chun (Jun 10, 2006)

I've got a Nikon D70, the lense you get when you buy the camera is generally pretty good (for the price), but for macro photography, it's pretty darn awful (not surprised seeing that it's not a macro lense). If you've got some cash, a sigma macro 105mm is probably the best for its price (although it's going to set you back a good 300 pounds, around 450 dollars). Although a sigma macro 50mm (it's either 50 or 60,. i cant remember off the top of my head) will be sufficient for mantids photography, but you've got to get pretty close to the mantids for a good shot.


----------

